# Hilton Head, SC Trails



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

My folks moved to Hilton Head, SC and I plan on visitiing them twice a year; are there any great trails in that area I should be looking up?


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I spent some time as a vacation during down season (november) in Hilton Head. Terrible for cycliing, in my experience. I just ended up renting a beach bike and went down to the tip, near the last plantation (forgot the name, it's been 7 years) to watch the dolphins. I did do quite a bit of kayaking, it is great for that, so this may be something to look at?


----------



## freethinker (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been to Hilton Head a few times. I have to agree with L_J: Not exactly a cycling paradise. For road riding, there is one main road that runs around the island, that anybody who wants to go anywhere has to get on. There are a couple of loops that are possible, but most roads dead-end or else are gated off. There are lots of "bike paths" but these are not suitable for serious riding, winding around the landscape and often cluttered with joggers, small children, old folks on beach cruisers, etc. Getting off the island is not much better. I used to ride the road that goes west out of Bluffton, to get away from beach traffic. It's a pretty road, though the last time I got passed by dozens of dump trucks. There was a place along this road that crosses what looks like a rail-to-trails, but I didn't explore this, and I don't remember exactly how far it was from Bluffton. 
If you have a kayak, bring that and leave the bike home.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks; will do so. actually it is Bluffington where my folks live, but I guess I'll stick to golf.


----------

